# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  За какие вопросы выгоняют из ИСККОН ?

## Игорь123

Харе Кришна,уважаемый Руководящий Совет.

 За какие вопросы выгоняют из ИСККОН ? или : Есть ли такие темы ,которые в ИСККОН обсуждать запрещено?

 Навеяно предисторией. Кратко. 
 Вчера ,модератором Враджендра Кумаром прабху был удален мой пост ( а заодно и вся тема) в которой я процитировал два источника 
 1.Резолюция Джи-Би-Си.
 2. Журнал Бэк Ту Годгед.

 Вот эти две цитаты :

 1. "...в течение 1978 года никаких духовных учителей, кроме одиннадцати, избранных Шрилой Прабхупадой, назначаться не будет".
(Резолюция GBC № 16, 19 марта 1978 г.)

 2."Под влиянием майи, иллюзии, вскоре появилась другая идея — что Шрила Прабхупада назначил одиннадцать "чистых преданных" действовать в качестве единственных гуру после него. Каждому из этих одиннадцати, гласила идея, следует служить в качестве духовного учителя в определенной географической "зоне" мира. Эта система зональных гуру доминировала в ИСККОН около десяти лет, пока ее ложность не стала очевидной. <...> В 1986 году Уполномоченный руководящий совет ИСККОН официально отменил эту систему".
("Извинение", журнал "Обратно к Богу" ("BTG"), номер 25-01, 1991 г.)

  Вкратце суть моей дискуссии с Враджендра Кумаром прабху.
 Суть ошибки (а точнее обмана) ДЖИ-Би-Си налицо и не подлежит сомнению ,думаю Враджендра Кумар достаточно честен ,чтобы этого не отрицать - в 1978 году Джи-Би-Си обмануло всех вайшнавов ИСККОН. 
 Но его мнение радикально отличается от моего лишь в том ,что эту тему ( вероятно,для блага новичков) нельзя обсуждать на Форуме ,а возможно и в ИСККОН ,поэтому он и стер всю мою тему.Поэтому тщательное сокрытие такого обмана ( это я допускаю такой его взгляд ,судя по реакции)- БЛАГОПРИЯТНО.  
 Мое мнение противоположно : следствие такого обмана Джи-Би-Си - ПАГУБНО и НЕБЛАГОТВОРНО и послужило разрушительной силой в организации (ИСККОН) сразу после того как обман был раскрыт - многие потеряли веру в руководство и в организацию.

 Аналогично и с падением саньяси (инициирующего гуру): он пал еще в 2001 году ,а также был уличен 2012 году.Получается ,что как минимум 11 лет его падение скрывалось от учеников.

 Сокрытие этого факта обмана гуру - было благом для учеников ,или ошибкой? Я пытался доказать ,что это ошибка. В этом тоже радикальное отличие мнения Враджендра Кумара и моего. 

 Если сочтете уместным ,ответьте на вопросы ,пожалуйста :

  1. Мнение Враджендра Кумара является его частным мнением ,или мнением всего Руководящего Совета ?

  2. Буду ли я исключен из ИСККОН ,или выгнан из этого Форума за такие вопросы ? 

  3. Имел ли я право на этом Форуме задать все эти вопросы Руководящему Совету и не быть преданым остракизму ? 

 Мнение Враджендра Кумара мне известно.Поэтому буду особо благодарен ,если услышу ответ еще кого-нибудь из Руководящего Совета.Если мнения у разных членов Совета разные - можно посовещаться и выбрать общее.

 Если считаете ,что мне такие вопросы задавать в нашей организации нельзя,или мне это запрещено - можете просто удалить эту тему и я все пойму.Это тоже будет ответом для меня.

 И последний вопрос : Могу ли я распечатать на бумаге и повесить на доску объявлений нашей ятры мой вопрос и Ваш ответ? ( с согласия руководства ятры, ессно).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> За какие вопросы выгоняют из ИСККОН ?


Сама постановка такого вопроса говорит о том, что вы занимаетесь троллингом, т.к. сами прекрасно знаете, что нет таких вопросов, за которые кого-то выгоняют из ИСККОН. Вам нужно создать атмосферу ажиотажа, сканадала и изобразить из себя невинную жертву, борца за правду, которого жестокая система отовсюду выгоняет ради сокрытия своих чудовищных корпоративных тайн. Вот какое впечатление вы хотите создать. Разве так постигают истину? Игорь, если бы вы развивали в себе сознание Кришны, внимательно повторяли мантру, регулярно и глубоко изучали бы книги Шрилы Прабхупады и развивали бы в себе настроение вайшнава, разве таким было бы ваше поведение? Кришна бы дал вам правильное понимание ситуации и вы смогли бы отделить духовную жизнь от неизбежных организационных издержек, которых полно в любой организации. Вы пришли в ИСККОН за Кришной или за организационными разборками? Кришна говорит в 12й главе БГ, что преданный ничем не обеспокоен и сам никого не беспокоит. Почему бы вам не развить в себе такие качества? Зачем вы беспокоите других? Вы читали, что Кришна говорит про аскетизм речи в 17 главе БГ? Что там сказано про слова правдивые, приятные, не беспокоящие других? Может лучше заняться своим развитием? Вот тогда вас будут больше уважать и больше прислушиваться.  




> 1. "...в течение 1978 года никаких духовных учителей, кроме одиннадцати, избранных Шрилой Прабхупадой, назначаться не будет".
> (Резолюция GBC № 16, 19 марта 1978 г.)
> 
> Суть ошибки (а точнее обмана) ДЖИ-Би-Си налицо и не подлежит сомнению ,думаю Враджендра Кумар достаточно честен ,чтобы этого не отрицать - в 1978 году Джи-Би-Си обмануло всех вайшнавов ИСККОН.


Вы поместили лишь часть резолюции. Целиком она звучит так:
16. The GBC will consider each year at Gour Poornima the appointment of new Spiritual Masters to be approved by a 3/4 vote. However,for 1978,no new Spiritual Masters shall be appointed other than the 11 selected by Srila Prabhupada.

"Каждый год во время Гаура пурнимы Джи-Би-Си будет обсуждать назначение новых Духовных Учителей и принимать решение на основе трех четвертей голосов. Однако в 1978 новых духовных учителей назначено не будет кроме тех 11, которых выбрал Шрила Прабхупада".

В чем обман? Кого-то назначили гуру в 1978?




> 2."Под влиянием майи, иллюзии, вскоре появилась другая идея — что Шрила Прабхупада назначил одиннадцать "чистых преданных" действовать в качестве единственных гуру после него. Каждому из этих одиннадцати, гласила идея, следует служить в качестве духовного учителя в определенной географической "зоне" мира. Эта система зональных гуру доминировала в ИСККОН около десяти лет, пока ее ложность не стала очевидной. <...> В 1986 году Уполномоченный руководящий совет ИСККОН официально отменил эту систему".
> ("Извинение", журнал "Обратно к Богу" ("BTG"), номер 25-01, 1991 г.)


Осуждение и отмена системы зональных ачарьев не означает отмены системы гуру в ИСККОН. Все могут совершить ошибки. Когда ошибка стала очевидной, ее исправили. В чем проблема?




> Поэтому тщательное сокрытие такого обмана ( это я допускаю такой его взгляд ,судя по реакции)- БЛАГОПРИЯТНО.


Я уже писал, что Шрила Прабхупада был против поспешных и жестких решений в этом вопросе. Каждому человеку может быть дан еще один шанс. Джи-Би-Си поступили именно так. Это все согласуется с волей Шрилы Прабхупады. То, что это не соответствует вашим убеждениям, не является темой для обсуждения. Это ваша личная позиция.




> 1.Мнение Враджендра Кумара является его частным мнением ,или мнением всего Руководящего Совета ?


Поскольку я в целом ободряю политику Джи-Би-Си в этом вопросе, то мое мнение совпадает с официальным в данному случае.




> 2. Буду ли я исключен из ИСККОН ,или выгнан из этого Форума за такие вопросы ?


У администрации Форума нет полномочий выгонять вас из ИСККОН. Мы можем только отключить вас от Форума, если администрация посчитает это правильным ради блага других пользователей.




> 3. Имел ли я право на этом Форуме задать все эти вопросы Руководящему Совету и не быть преданым остракизму ?


Вопросы нужно задавать тем, кто компетентен на них отвечать. РС не решает вопросы уровня Джи-Би-Си. Вопросы к Джи-Би-Си можно задать здесь: https://gbc.iskcon.org/contact/




> Мнение Враджендра Кумара мне известно.Поэтому буду особо благодарен ,если услышу ответ еще кого-нибудь из Руководящего Совета.Если мнения у разных членов Совета разные - можно посовещаться и выбрать общее.


Я передам ваш вопрос в РС.




> Если считаете ,что мне такие вопросы задавать в нашей организации нельзя,или мне это запрещено - можете просто удалить эту тему и я все пойму.Это тоже будет ответом для меня.


Повторюсь еще раз: вопросы нужно задавать тем, кто квалифицирован их решать. Вы не можете мэру города или губернатору края задавать вопрос о политике правительства или президента. Для того, чтобы получить ответы на такие вопросы, вы должны писать на самый верх. 




> И последний вопрос : Могу ли я распечатать на бумаге и повесить на доску объявлений нашей ятры мой вопрос и Ваш ответ? ( с согласия руководства ятры, ессно).


Пусть это решит руководство вашей ятры. По моему видению, вместо того, чтобы привлекать внимание людей к Кришне и процессу духовной жизни, вы хотите привлечь внимание к несовершенству организации. Это называется подменой ценностей. И на этом Форуме я не позволю такой подменой заниматься, т.к. это мой долг. Есть достаточно других интернет-ресурсов, где люди смакуют чьи-то недостатки и занимаются критикой. Вы можете заниматься этим в других местах. Не здесь. Я тоже прекрасно вижу недостатки, но если это не в моих полномочиях их исправить, значит, я просто занимаюсь своим делом. Кришна гвоорит в БГ 3.35 , что каждый человек должен исполнять свой долг, а не чужой, т.к. следовать по чужому пути - опасно. Сейчас стало модно всем лезть в политику и баллотироваться в президенты, чтобы привлечь к себе внимание, хотя реально заниматься политикой могут лишь единицы. Исполняйте свой долг, чтобы доставить удовлетворение Кришне и вайшнавам, а не пытайтесь посеять семена сомнений и безверия. Если бы у вас была квалификация заниматься политикой (в хорошем смысле этого слова), вы бы уже занимали соответствующий пост, и понимали бы механизм позитивного воздействия на систему.

----------


## Игорь123

Извините. Не могу продолжать дискутировать и спрашивать.

  За публикацию первого поста этой темы  я получил ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ в личку от администратора с обоснованием : за "...неуважительное отношение в адрес администрации портала и форума (в том числе и в личной переписке), пререкания, как и публичное обсуждение действий администрации...."

 Спасибо Вам огромное. Я получил исчерпывающие ответы на все вопросы ,которые задал вначале. И даже более того. В качестве бонуса я узнал много интересного и полезного о себе, в частности ,что я : троль и невнимательно читаю джапу.

 На этом откланяюсь. С уважением ,Игорь123.

----------


## Игорь123

Вопрос не только от меня,но и от многих преданных из моей ятры (возможно и других ятр).Многие это знают ,но боятся говорить вслух.

 Дело об отравлении Прабхупады - будет расследоваться или нет ? Видеоролики в иннете по "делу об отравлении Прабхупады" насчитывают тысячи просмотров ,но я точно вижу ,что преданные боятся об этом разговаривать открыто.

 И вопрос пока стоит даже не в том как нам быть с преступленеием , а лишь в том : было отравление или нет? Почему бы не провести объективное расследование ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прабху, вы опять задает вопросы не по адресу. Такие вопросы выходят за пределы наших полномочий. Раздел называется "Вопросы к Руководящему Совету РОСК". Таким расследованиями должны заниматься Джи-Би-Си. Я же давал вам контакт для связи с Джи-Би-Си. Вот еще раз: http://gbc.iskcon.org/contact/

----------


## Игорь123

Джи-Би-Си запрещает любые дискуссии и разбирательства по этому вопросу (отравление Прабхупады) под угрозой исключениия из ИСККОН.
 Как быть?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Джи-Би-Си запрещает любые дискуссии и разбирательства по этому вопросу (отравление Прабхупады) под угрозой исключениия из ИСККОН.
>  Как быть?


Не запрещает и не исключает. Не выдумывайте. Все дело в том, как задать вопрос. Если вы с вызовом скажаете, что Джи-Би-Си покрывает "отравителей", не имея на то серьезных оснований, тогда могут и санкции применить. Например, в храм не пускать. Но из ИСККОН никто вас за это не выгонет. Но если вы смиренно обратитесь к Джи-Би-Си и скажете, что вас очень волнует эта тема и попросите помочь разобраться, реакция будет совсем другой.

----------


## Игорь123

> Не запрещает и не исключает. Не выдумывайте.


 Я не выдумываю , а только услышал это от Нитьянанды пр. - что ,якобы, в начале нулевых, Джи-Би-Си приняло резолюцию о запрете обсуждения этой темы в ИСККОН.
 Но я Вам больше верю и поэтому даже рад ,что теперь,сославшись на Вас,смогу включить эту тему в повестку дня на ближайшем Иштагоштхи в нашем Храме.
 Пусть преданные открыто выслушают все аргументы сторонников "теории отравления" и все контраргументы противников и сами решат - кому они верят.

 Ведь это хорошо ,что не нужно шушукаться по углам а открыто внести ясность и развеять сомнения.
 Скажите ,а можно здесь на Форуме открыть эту тему в конференции "Просто так" ? И модераторы ,включая Вас, были бы гарантом того ,что доказательства "теории отравления" обоснованы достаточно и не голословны , или наоборот - несостоятельны.?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Игорь, вы сами говорили о необходимости расследования. Я дал вам контакт Джи-Би-Си. Теперь вы хотите обсуждать эту тему без расследования. Почему? Будьте последовательны. Если Джи-Би-Си ответит вам, что расследования не будет, вы вольны делать что хотите. Но вы должны быть готовы к тому, что кому-то не понравится ваша активность в этом вопросе, т.к. от нее никто не получает никакого блага, кроме беспокойства ума. Поэтому, хотя никто не выгонит вас из ИСККОН за ваше мнение, вам могут ограничить доступ к ресурсам ИСККОН.

----------


## Игорь123

> вы должны быть готовы к тому, что кому-то не понравится ваша активность в этом вопросе, т.к. от нее никто не получает никакого блага


 Почему Вы так считаете? Арджуна просит Мадхусудану развеять его сомнения ,подобно тому как Тот убил демона Мадху. Развеивать сомнения всегда благоприятно ,не взирая на то ,какой может оказаться правда.Или я ошибаюсь?

 Что делать если Джи-би-Си откажет проводить независимое объективное расследование ?
 Почему я не имею права знать правду в таком важном для меня вопросе ,независимо от того хочет Джи-Би-Си чтобы я это знал ,или не хочет.
 Шрила Прабхупада и его наследие принадлежат всем его последователям и вероятно лидеры не вправе ограничивать доступ рядовых последователей к правде и наследию.

 Вы можете ,конечно,ограничить моею активность на этом ресурсе. Но пока я не думаю ,что нарушаю правила. Я общаюсь с живыми людьми ,включая Вас ,а не с административной имперсональной системой.Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему Вы так считаете? Арджуна просит Мадхусудану развеять его сомнения ,подобно тому как Тот убил демона Мадху. Развеивать сомнения всегда благоприятно ,не взирая на то ,какой может оказаться правда.Или я ошибаюсь?


Прямых доказательств отравления нет. Есть лишь догадки, гипотизы, конспирологические теории. Как это можно опровергнуть? Джи-Би-Си просто говорит о том, что не видит достаточных причин для обвинений в отравлении. Что еще можно сказать? Напишите лично Бхакти-Чару Свами, т.к. именно он был поваром Шрилы Прабхупады в последние месяцы и вся пища на стол Прабхупады шла через него. Если бы он был отравителем, уверен, что Кришна как-то бы на это отреагировал. Кто еще из непосредственного окружения Прабхупады в то время может что-то сказать, не знаю. Тамал Кришна Госвами уже ушел. Ритвики на него во многом вешают вину. Но что сейчас с этим уже можно поделать? Поэтому я и говорю, что эта тема не приносит никому никакого блага. Одно беспокойство ума. Сейчас появление любой информации по этому вопросу абсолютно ничего никому не даст. Ритвики просто "раскачивают лодку", чтобы привлечь внимание к себе. Многие люди стремятся к славе именно такими странными путями. Ничего позитивного они не могут сделать, так хоть прославиться через какой-то скандал, обвиняя других известных личностей. Как изменится ваша духовная жизнь, если, например, теория отравления будет доказана? Вы что, лучше начнете понимать писания или внимательнее джапу начнете повторять? Или искреннее Божествам начнете молиться? Ведь нет же. А если ваша духовная жизнь не улучшится, тогда ради чего все это? Даже если вы найдете "отравителя", кому и в чем это поможет?




> Что делать если Джи-би-Си откажет проводить независимое объективное расследование ?


А нужно обязательно что-то делать? Вот если у вас температура поднимется выше 40 градусов, тогда скорую вызывать надо. А на отказ Джи-Би-Си расследовать это дело можно и не реагировать. Почему-то меня эта тема никак не задевает, хотя просмотрел все видео по этой теме. Я просто никак не могу взять в толк, что изменится в моей духовной жизни от этого.




> Почему я не имею права знать правду в таком важном для меня вопросе ,независимо от того хочет Джи-Би-Си чтобы я это знал ,или не хочет.


Никто у вас этого права не отнимет. Но если вы с этим правом будете беспокоить других людей, руководители тоже ИМЕЮТ ПРАВО ограничить вас на ресурсах ИСККОН или в храмах.




> Шрила Прабхупада и его наследие принадлежат всем его последователям и вероятно лидеры не вправе ограничивать доступ рядовых последователей к правде и наследию.


Доступ к наследию Шрилы Прабхупады никак не ограничен. Читайте его книги хоть круглые сутки и будьте счастливы.




> Вы можете ,конечно,ограничить моею активность на этом ресурсе. Но пока я не думаю ,что нарушаю правила. Я общаюсь с живыми людьми ,включая Вас ,а не с административной имперсональной системой.Или я ошибаюсь?


Имперсональные системы не реагируют ни на что. Я обещаю вам, что вполне персонально отключу вас от Форума, если будете здесь обсуждать темы, провоцирующие негативное отношение к Джи-Би-Си.

----------


## Игорь123

> Джи-Би-Си просто говорит о том, что не видит достаточных причин для обвинений в отравлении.


 Достаточными причинами необходимости расследования можно считать хотя бы то ,что единого мнения у членов Джи-Би-Си нет. Например ,Джайапатака Махарадж считает ,что Ш.Прабхупаду отравили. Сам Ш.Прабхупада в последние дни своей жизни многократно жаловался ,что его отравили.Есть якобы заключения нескольких лабораторий ,что уровень кадмия (яда)в волосах Прабхупады превышает норму в 250 раз (т.е. смертельно опасен). Есть ,якобы ,аудиозаписи,признанные истинными известными независимыми экспертами, на которых множество раз отчетливо слышно шепот о том ,что яд в пище для Прабхупады.

 Заметьте , я не знаю - все это правда или нет. Поэтому я не обвиняю. Я лишь говорю свое мнение о необходимости расследования для подтверждения этих фактов или опровержения. 




> Я обещаю вам, что вполне персонально отключу вас от Форума, если будете здесь обсуждать темы, провоцирующие негативное отношение к Джи-Би-Си.


 Лично я не имею негативного отношения к Джи-Би-Си , а всего лишь допускаю ,что они могут ошибаться иногда. Почему Вы считаете ,что я должен относится к Джи-Би-Си как к абсолютно белым ,или абсолютно черным ? 
 Это напоминает времена СССР : либо ты поддерживаешь полностью КомПартию ,либо ты - враг.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

На мои вопросы вы не отвечаете (что вам даст расследование, кроме беспокойства ума). Поэтому я и рекомендую вам обращаться напрямую к Джи-Би-Си.

Еще интересная деталь. В своем дневнике "ИСККОН в 70е" на странице 117 Сатсварупа дас Госвами пишет: "Простейшую историческую методолгию своей жизни одобрил сам Прабхупада в 1975 году. Согласно ей, главнейшие знаковые события жизни Прабхупады неизменно оказывались в промежутке из 11 лет: в 1911 году умерла его мать, в 1922 встреча с духовным учителем, 1933 - принятие посвящения, 1944 - начало литературной деятельности (стал издавать газету "Обратно к Богу"), 1955 - уход тз семьи, 1966 - создание ИСККОН. Когда у Прабхупады спросили о том, что произойдет в 1977 году, он ответил:"Возможно, это будет конец". Так и случилось."

То есть, в 1975 году Шрила Прабхупада косвенно предсказал свой уход. Поэтому в этом есть некая закономерность, и вполне возможно, что таков был план Кришны.

А что касается серьезной экспертизы, то чтобы уже все было наверняка, нужно проводить эксгумацию тела, на что никто не пойдет, т.к. для этого придется разрушить Самадхи во Вриндаване. А полагаться на анализ нескольких волосков якобы с бритвы, котрой якобы брили Прабхупаду, неизвестно где и как хранившихся все эти годы, сами понимаете, не очень надежно. А вся теория "отравления" построена именно на этом. То есть, тут должно быть либо личное признание "отравителя", либо эксгумация тела. Остальные "доказательства" нельзя считать безупречными.

Учитывая лютую ненависть Нитйананды к Джи-Би-Си, трудно надеяться на то, что он так просто оставит "дело своей жизни", т.к. это стало для него высшим смыслом.

----------


## Игорь123

> На мои вопросы вы не отвечаете (что вам даст расследование, кроме беспокойства ума).


 Простите ,что заставил Вас задавать вопрос дважды. Это не по причине неучтивости к Вам ,а лишь по причине моего неполного понимания - что я могу говорить , а что не должен. Вы уже четыре раза в этой теме недвузначно предупредили ,что готовы забанить меня если я перейду линию дозволенного.Вот я и недоумеваю в нерешительности. Но вот только эту красную линию дозволенного мне - я еще не определил четко. )

 Теперь по Вашему вопросу : "...что вам даст расследование, кроме беспокойства ума ?"
 Возможны только 2 варианта : подтверждение отравления Прабхупады и опровержение теории отравления Прабхупады :

1. При экспертном (независимом) доказательстве ложности теории отравления - ум не обеспокоится , а наоборот успокоится и  успокоится не только у меня ,а и у всех, у кого он обеспокоен сейчас и может быть обеспокоен в будущем. И очень многие ипреданные в будущем, наподобие Пьера Эделя, больше не смогу усомниться в честности организации в этом вопросе или упрекнуть нас в сговоре.

2. Если экспертиза докажет ,что отравление было - ум успокоится ,как минимум,потому ,что все увидят ,что мы ничего не скрываем от рядовых членов ,а ,как максимум, мы сможем узнать мотивы отравления и возможные вредные последствия которые могли последовать, даже при обстоятельстве ,что отравители еще могут быть живы ,или нет.




> Поэтому я и рекомендую вам обращаться напрямую к Джи-Би-Си.


 Обращения были.  Джи-Би-Си отвечает ,что ........они не хотят заниматься  этим спорным вопросом внутри ИСККОН. Что его нужно решать за пределами ИСККОН. То есть ,что нужно обратиться в полицию.
 На сегодняшний момент все доказательства уже рассматриваются правоохранительными органами вне ИСККОН. Многие замерли в ожидании.......... Поэтому не исключено ,что в ближайшей перспективе нас ждут "веселые" времена. Будет стыдно ,если правда придет из-вне. Так не лучше ли сыграть на опережение и выяснить правду самим - внутри организации.




> А что касается серьезной экспертизы, то чтобы уже все было наверняка, нужно проводить эксгумацию тела, на что никто не пойдет,


 Я тоже против эксгумации. Но вполне вероятно предположить ,что доказательств может оказаться предостаточное количество и без этой крайней меры. Пусть эксперты решают - реально ли провести расследование без эксгумации ,или нет.




> Учитывая лютую ненависть Нитйананды к Джи-Би-Си, трудно надеяться на то, что он так просто оставит "дело своей жизни", т.к. это стало для него высшим смыслом.


 Я лично не знаком с Нитьянандой пр. и поэтому не знаю - предвзят он или нет. Но в любом случае : правда всегда остается правдой и является последней ногой религии ,не взирая из чьих уст она исходит : ритвиков,шмитриков,Гаудия Матха ......или прочих возможно более или менее предвзятых источников.
 Что поделать - все мы в чем-то и где-то бываем предвзяты.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> На сегодняшний момент все доказательства уже рассматриваются правоохранительными органами вне ИСККОН. Многие замерли в ожидании.......... Поэтому не исключено ,что в ближайшей перспективе нас ждут "веселые" времена. Будет стыдно ,если правда придет из-вне. Так не лучше ли сыграть на опережение и выяснить правду самим - внутри организации.


Вот и прекрасно. Пусть каждый занимается своим делом. Проповедники проповедуют, а полицейские преступников ловят. Если Джи-Би-Си решили, что так будет лучше, пусть так и будет. По меньшей мере, если расследование будут проводить третьи лица, то независимо от исхода, никто уже не сможет обвинить Джи-Би-Си в необъективности расследования. Современные члены Джи-Би-Си тоже не все могут знать, т.к. с тех пор состав Джи-Би-Си весьма сильно изменился и далеко не все нынешние лидеры были вблизи Шрилы Прабхупады в последние месяцы.

----------


## Игорь123

> Джи-Би-Си отвечает ,что ........они не хотят заниматься  этим спорным вопросом внутри ИСККОН. Что его нужно решать за пределами ИСККОН. То есть ,что нужно обратиться в полицию.
>  На сегодняшний момент все доказательства уже рассматриваются правоохранительными органами вне ИСККОН. Многие замерли в ожидании.......... Поэтому не исключено ,что в ближайшей перспективе нас ждут "веселые" времена. Будет стыдно ,если правда придет из-вне.


 Бир Кришна Махарадж ,бывший председатель Джи-Би-Си  во время личной встречи с Нитьянандой пр. согласился с тем ,что эта официальная политика ИСККОН лицемерна поскольку она противоречит собственной политике этой организации (Закон ИСККОН № 12.8),которая запрещает обращаться к гражданским властям и предписывает рассматривать споры только в ИСККОН (под угрозой лишения должности и членства).
Но сейчас  Джи-Би-Си отвечает ,что они не хотят заниматься  этим спорным вопросом внутри ИСККОН. Что его нужно решать за пределами ИСККОН. То есть ,что нужно обратиться в полицию.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пусть Джи-Би-Си решает, как оно будет. Если будет результат расследования от полиции, то ритвики уже не смогут предъявить претензии, что Джи-Би-Си что-то скрывает.

----------

